# Hello!



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm a cat owner of a 16 year old kitty named Sheba, she's getting up there in age and I want advice on how to take care of her properly. I love cats and I will always own one, because of how much comfort they give me, and how freaking cute they are!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hi, welcome to the forum! hope to see you around.
She's so cute!!
I agree cats are just so cute!


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> hi, welcome to the forum! hope to see you around.
> She's so cute!!
> I agree cats are just so cute!


Hi! thankyou!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

what breed is Sheba?


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> what breed is Sheba?


I have no idea! she's a long hair black cat with yellow eyes, and she's always been very small. As she ages her fur has become more brown/rusty in color, and she has a few white hairs here and there. I was actually hoping to get her a DNA test to find out !


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

hopefully that will tell you!
did you get her when she was a kitten?


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> hopefully that will tell you!
> did you get her when she was a kitten?


Yes, my parents got her for me when I was around 6-7. She was actually a rescue kitten, she was unfortunately taken away from her mom a bit too early, so she was very small when we got her. she's not really people friendly, except for me. she hisses and swats at everyone else.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

aww! my cat does the same thing she hates it whenever my brothers touch her.


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> aww! my cat does the same thing she hates it whenever my brothers touch her.


lol yeah, she hates my parents, she's slightly okay with my boyfriend, but still hisses at him occasionally.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

frances (my cat) only likes me and my sisters.
when thats good she likes your boyfriend at least!


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> frances (my cat) only likes me and my sisters.
> when thats good she likes your boyfriend at least!


What a cute name! yeah she "likes" him, as in she tolerates his presence. Other wise she's a little evil towards anyone else. What type of cat is frances?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

thank you! she's a 5 year old maine coone.


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> thank you! she's a 5 year old maine coone.


Wow! Ive always wanted a maine coone!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

there so furry!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

is shaba inside?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

what's your favorite cat breed?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Sheba is adorable. Hope to see you around!


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> what's your favorite cat breed?


I love Turkish Angoras!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I love those too!


----------



## trulykitty227 (Mar 5, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> is shaba inside?


Sheba is an indoor/outdoor kitty, but she spends most of her time inside


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Does she sleep with you at night?


----------

